# Personnaliser les couleurs des fenêtres



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour !

Alors j'ai trouvé un tuto avec themepark sur le forum pour modifier le menu bar avec les icones à changer, mais pas pour les fenêtres...j'ai l'impression que le plus gros boulot est là...

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est le fichier à modifier ? Et quelles icones ? 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2011)

Pas évident à trouver.

Un début de piste peut-être ici, en anglais 
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799877





et
http://www.geekspiff.com/software/themepark/tutorial/

Good luck ... *ET SAUVEGARDE TES FICHIERS AVANT TOUT*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pas évident à trouver.
> 
> Un début de piste peut-être ici, en anglais
> http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799877
> ...



Oh merci !! Donc si je modifie ce que tu m'as donné, ça modifiera par petit bout ?
Je vais essayer ça ce soir en rentrant ! =D


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Oui, il me semble.
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas un seul fichier à modifier pour les fenêtres.
Il doit y avoir le coin gauche supérieur, le coin droit supérieur, la partie entre les deux, etc...
7 fichiers, d'après le dessin.

Et n'oublie pas ... SAUVEGARDE AVANT TOUT.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Yep merci =D ! La sauvegarde, c'est automatique après avoir été 4 ans sur Windows...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Après avoir modifié les images que tu m'as recommandé, ça ne fonctionne pas...qu'est ce que signifie "masque" sur ton schéma ?


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Euhhhh je n'en sais rien lol.

as-tu redémarré ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Euhhhh je n'en sais rien lol.
> 
> as-tu redémarré ?



Oui peut etre qu'on n'a pas la meme version du themepark parce que les images sur lesquelles je tombe n'ont en dirait strictement rien à voir avec les fenêtres.. :s


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

J'ai ThemePark 4.1.

Je viens de regarder, et chez moi ça a l'air de correspondre avec les numéros.

Et je crois que je viens de comprendre la signification des fichiers "cache".
C'est les coins arrondis.

Une capture de mon ThemePark




Comme tu peux le voir, le n° 113 correspond bien au coin supérieur droit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai ThemePark 4.1.
> 
> Je viens de regarder, et chez moi ça a l'air de correspondre avec les numéros.
> 
> ...



Ah wi en effet, mais normal qu'il soit violet ? Bon je revois ça ce soir...


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2011)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste Photoshop, mais d'après moi ce ne sont pas des images "normales".
Je pense que leur fonction est de faire l'arrondi des fenêtres, en cachant ce qui n'est pas violet.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Bon j'ai reussi à modifier les images reduction, agrandir et fermer de la fenêtre mais c'était dans le premier fichier artfile !


----------

